# Are these (old)turrets still valid?



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Turret Emplacement - Warhammer 40k - Wikia


Because the "newer" ones lack diversity too(just Battle Cannons, Punisher Cannons and idk what else, but from what I was told today not much)


and the ones I showed, have Twin Linked Heavy Bolters, Heavy Flamer, Plasma Cannon, Multi Melta, Demolisher Cannon, Inferno Cannon, Vanquisher Cannon.


So my question: are these still valid in 7th edition? or did new rules render them invalid?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Uh if your looking for those OOP FW turret/pillbox things then EBay is your best shot.

If your looking for rules - I would look at the wall of martyrs stuffs (I think that they are in the Apoc book or the Escalation book, however I am not 100% certain that they will have something akin to those.

Where can I find them - well, hopefully you have some, otherwise you will have to kit-bash or 3rd party them.

So are there rules for them, no not really; but that does not necessarily prevent you from using them in garage games - if your looking for a tournament list then these are probably what you should be looking at, and if you already own the correct Imperial Armor book that are associated with those (which should be this IIRC) then that is what I would recommend using for Point costs and such...however some of the beefier things (plasma cannon) do not exist, so those will have to be homebrewed - or if you own the old rules for them then just use those.

----

Sorry for not being much help.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Well today I had someone tell me they no longer work, but, they're stats are different than the vengeance batteries, and plasma cannon, it's just a russ turret plasma cannon being used.


I have the rules, but I'm looking for assistance in arguing against if I can use them or not.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

GeneralSturnn said:


> Well today I had someone tell me they no longer work, but, they're stats are different than the vengeance batteries, and plasma cannon, it's just a russ turret plasma cannon being used.
> 
> 
> I have the rules, but I'm looking for assistance in arguing against if I can use them or not.


Well, it would honestly depend on what you're trying to do. The models are Out of Print, so they are no longer made. They will not be receiving any additional rule updates beyond what you already own. So in a sense they are now invalid, due to the fact that their product line is gone.

So if you're trying to use them competitively, if your looking to play in a tournament I would ask the TO, generally I would expect to hear "no" regarding those turrets.

----

If you want to play a pickup game at a FLGS or at someone's place, I would just message your opponent if it is alright with them if you play them. Probably handicap yourself with using the old rules, until your gaming group can create its own errata for them.

The "rule of cool" applies here.

I would just say that each one counts as a fortification so you cannot spam them (unless that's the theme).

----

Sorry for npt being super helpful, it's just that most things that are A) FW or B) OOP, are usually not valid for competitive play here in the US because FW is kind of a bitch to get a lot of - or its OOP and no one besides the 1 player who has it can use them.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

I just didn't think they were considered "Invalid" unless new rules were made to entirely replace them(I think having more options to use than the Vengeance batteries for instance makes them more valid than the new ones that suck because of BS of 2 and only 2 weapon load outs...)

Didn't expect for tournament play(I prefer huge battles like Apoc, but unfortunately not many people play it)


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Then you should be fine, just make sure that they are ok to use with your friends in apoc.


----------

